# HotShot the only GA16 kit?



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i was under the impression that the HotShot kit was the only turbo kit available for the GA16 but then i found this online...

http://www.turbokits.com/200SX_turbo_kits.html

what gives? is this just not as popular because it is unreliable? i noticed they dont have any dyno test results for it.


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/customer_results.asp :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> what gives? is this just not as popular because it is unreliable? i noticed they dont have any dyno test results for it.



thats all you need to know.

who gives a shit about a dyno sheet if the car breaks down on the way to the dyno


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> i was under the impression that the HotShot kit was the only turbo kit available for the GA16 but then i found this online...
> 
> http://www.turbokits.com/200SX_turbo_kits.html
> 
> what gives? is this just not as popular because it is unreliable? i noticed they dont have any dyno test results for it.


Relatively un-tested that is why t is not talked about. I will point out a few things that would make me not want to test it. 

The $2,000 kit is a waste. The $2799 kit sucks because they have a generic engine management system, they say they include 2 fuel injectors which leads me to believe they are meant to be mountd in the intake stream like other band aid turbo kits use. Making this setup wirthwhile and reilable would cost the same if not more than the Hot Shot kit. Oh and the turbo is small as far as potential goes, you ultimately have higher HP potential with the HS kit because of the GT28RS turbo they use.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> , you ultimately have higher HP potential with the HS kit because of the GT28RS turbo they use.



true, but doesnt hotshot offer the DP as an option? saying, if you did want the gt28rs, itde be a lil more money, right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> true, but doesnt hotshot offer the DP as an option? saying, if you did want the gt28rs, itde be a lil more money, right?


Last I heard from Hot Shot they were only doing the GT28RS kit now. Of course they may have changed their mind, you can call them to confirm.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Last I heard from Hot Shot they were only doing the GT28RS kit now. Of course they may have changed their mind, you can call them to confirm.



i thought it was something like an $800 extra charge, but maybe that was BS. i dunno. its sunday, they are closed haha


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

If you go to the website http://www.hotshot.com/products_turbos.htm , you'll notice that the GT28RS turbo is now the only option.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Here's a couple more


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> Here's a couple more


Thos setups are, sorry to say, CRAP. Bad turbo choice, crude fuel management, unsupported claims,a nd disclaimer about improper installation resulting in engine failure, think they've had problems?????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wes said:


> *NO* fuel management


edited to how it should have read..


----------

